

Bop.fm (YC S13) Links Together Music Silos Like Spotify, Rdio To Share Tracks - daredia
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/05/yc-backed-bop-fm-links-together-music-silos-like-spotify-radio-and-itunes-to-share-tracks-universally/

======
mintplant
From the terms for embedding the player [1]:

> You agree to place a link (“SEO Link”) to bop.fm’s home page (www.bop.fm) on
> at least one (1) web page within each Website that is no more than 3 clicks
> away from the home page of the applicable Website and is indexed by Google
> with “Page Rank”. Each SEO Link will be displayed using the anchor text
> “bop.fm” (the “Anchor Text”) and will be accompanied by a generic
> description of bop.fm (e.g., “bop.fm enables any user to play any song, use
> any streaming music service, and share with any friend.”) and the bop.fm
> mark. You will not prevent search engines from crawling any web page
> containing an SEO Link and crediting bop.fm for such SEO Link, including,
> without limitation, by using “no follow” designations, placing the SEO Links
> in an i-frame, or placing the SEO Links in JavaScript.

This seems like a bit of an odd requirement, especially since it's not
mentioned anywhere other than the ToS.

[1] [http://www.bop.fm/tos-meta](http://www.bop.fm/tos-meta)

~~~
daredia
If you're interested in embedding the player in a more programmatic way, shoot
us a note - info@bop.fm

------
fruchtose
I'm really excited about this kind of service. People have been moving
increasingly online in everything they do, and music is no exception. I
believe that in the future the vast majority of media consumption will use
streaming. (As if it isn't, already!) My main side project involves this kind
of service, so I know at the very least it can be complicated to write a
server/website which can chomp diverse APIs. [1] What puzzles me is how this
could be monetized--I'm sure YouTube and SoundCloud aren't in a hurry to
stream their media for free without seeing license fees.

[1] [https://github.com/fruchtose/muxamp](https://github.com/fruchtose/muxamp)

------
thebiglebrewski
How do they make money?

~~~
girasquid
My first guess would be affiliate commission from the various services where
you can buy the music.

------
jamesgagan
Tomahawk has been doing this for quite awhile, both as a standalone payer and
on the web: [http://toma.hk/](http://toma.hk/)

------
oakaz
I had a similar idea since I wanna create playlists from tracks in multiple
resources and made this library; [http://github.com/azer/play-
url](http://github.com/azer/play-url)

Which takes a url (Mp3, Rdio, Soundcloud and Youtube) and gives you a unified
API to play it. www.7min.io/customize is based on this.

------
Altaer
Looks like a more enhanced, professional version of one of my side projects,
TuneCrawl. Hopefully it does well!

------
bichiliad
Oh man, if they expose some sort of API, it could be used to clean up tags in
music libraries and such. Being able to give a service the tags you have (or a
hash of the song or something) and have what track the result most probably is
could be awesome.

~~~
mikerice
have you heard of the echonest api? im pretty sure they even use it at bop.fm

~~~
bichiliad
I have not! Thanks for pointing that out. I have a few projects that I
wouldn't mind using this in.

------
frankdenbow
How does this compare to Tomahawk?

~~~
kevlened
For those not familiar with Tomahawk, it has an api to locate songs across
multiple services. Afaik, it only offers a native music library; it's lacking
a way to manage a personal library online. It also has trouble identifying
mislabeled live vs studio recordings, which bop.fm seems to solve by using
song fingerprints.

[http://toma.hk](http://toma.hk)

------
akbar123
No more “this is not available in your location.”! I have been waiting for
that.

Just got picked up by TNW -
[http://tinyurl.com/bopfm1](http://tinyurl.com/bopfm1)

------
krrishd
I feel like it'll probably make Spotify Premium obsoltete considering it makes
mobile listening of Spotify's tracks free...

~~~
jrnkntl
Not even close (for me). Offline playlists is the main reason I use Spotify on
my mobile.

~~~
krrishd
Yeah, I guess that is a big plus. The feature I was referring to was the
ability to directly access a track on Spotify from mobile, which is only
available with Premium.

------
jaytong
Been waiting for something like this!

~~~
hnh
Just curious, what for? Seems like you can do the same thing just listening on
youtube.

~~~
rcboling91
It looks like they skip through the Youtube ads. I'll be using bop.fm a lot.

------
benbristow
Nice. Can't login with my Spotify though. Just says 'launch spotify or login
here'.

------
sc00ty
You can only login/signup through facebook? Unfortunate.

~~~
Altaer
There is a TODO comment for adding in login with email in the source code. So
hopefully that will change soon!

~~~
sc00ty
Nice catch. I'll be looking forward to it.

------
gfunk911
I love this idea

------
saiko-chriskun
meh. I'll be sticking with google all-access.

------
ye
[http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

~~~
oakaz
this is such a silly and dummy example.

~~~
ye
this is such a silly and dummy argument

